

20+ Applications, Freeware, Utility Software — Try Atleast Once - honeytech
http://www.honeytechblog.com/20-applications-freeware-utility-software-try-atleast-once/

======
michael_dorfman
This list would have been much more useful if it included a sentence or two
about each app.

